# Excuse my French....



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Watch this video and tell me you don't want to beat those assholes into a concussion!

THIS IS THE VIDEO:
http://www.exet.nu/html/download/video/dog_abuse.wmv


I am becoming a lawyer and screwing over every **** that causes any kind of injury to anybody. Isn't scary to you guys thinking about how we live with people like this all around us? How you're never really safe? That you can never really predict anyones actions? The most sane of people....something just snaps and they go out on a shooting spree! OMG...poor helpless animal!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

By your description I don't think I have the "stomach" to watch it. But anyone who abuses any person or animal who is weaker than them is a sicko who deserves the worst punishment possible.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't blame you for not watching it. It's not graphic, no blood or anything like that, but it really really pulls on your heart strings. I couldn't help but cry.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Dang, is the only word I think I should use on here....

Would like to have that board and beat him with it !!

Some time I think he_ _ is here on earth, don't know what's going to happen in the future. Guess it't best we don't know. Just have to continue praying for people and pray that our love ones are safe.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElizabethJordane_@Nov 1 2005, 09:06 PM
> *I don't blame you for not watching it. It's not graphic, no blood or anything like that, but it really really pulls on your heart strings. I couldn't help but cry.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115806*


[/QUOTE]

I just can't bear to see animals hurt. The Lion King was too graphic for me!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, i am in tears!!! I even heard a LAUGH!!!








What are these people, monters?? poor doggy. so helpless.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

That's what got me the worst. He's helpless. The dog was homeless, so he was probably hungry, thirsty and extremely weak, the poor thing was just looking to get some rest.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

People who do these kinds of things should be shown no mercy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElizabethJordane_@Nov 1 2005, 08:29 PM
> *That's what got me the worst. He's helpless. The dog was homeless, so he was probably hungry, thirsty and extremely weak, the poor thing was just looking to get some rest.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115812*


[/QUOTE]

Crying again, 
I have a 3 year old who is an angel (so compasionate) and i am really worried about what the future is going to be for her. Just yesterday we went trick or treating and we were invited to a pumpkin piñata party afterwards. The owners of the house had a maltese-pom mix who was the cutest little guy and there was this 4 year old BRAT chasing the poor thing to kick him. She was like a crazy horse throwing kicks everywhere and my daughter was asking me why would she do that to the puppy??? mami??? I was so upset







Of course, the mother was chating like nothing was happening... UGH! I am positive that this kind of behaviour is started very early in life. MAY GOD help us all.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't understand. It's like inherant evil. Why are people like this? It makes no sense to me. Life would just be too easy if we didn't torture animals and kill humans and rape children....it wouldn't be "fun". The one kid actually said, "Oh man you got him good"...what is wrong with these SICK people? I don't get the pleasure in hurting a helpless being?


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

omg i hate these things and then it says mexico or mexican im not sure i got the chills and felt like passing out and crying... i shouldnt of watched it.... I wish i really hope this dosent happen that often . BTW where did you find this video?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElizabethJordane_@Nov 1 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I don't understand. It's like inherant evil. Why are people like this? It makes no sense to me. Life would just be too easy if we didn't torture animals and kill humans and rape children....it wouldn't be "fun". The one kid actually said, "Oh man you got him good"...what is wrong with these SICK people? I don't get the pleasure in hurting a helpless being?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115830*


[/QUOTE]


Today, I did a consultation for a commitment on an elderly gentleman who came back to the nursing home from a home visit with an eight inch knife to kill someone. He was a pleasant man to interview, and as I began to talk with him about his history, he told me of killing two young men years ago. It seems they broke his daughter's arm, and when he went to confront them, they pushed or kicked him off the porch, so his solution was to just kill them. He had no remorse. He served 15 years, and proudly told of training horses for the prison staff family members. He showed more emotion with this than with telling of the murders.
Years ago, I did exams for disability on teenagers. They were referred for a check because of behavior problems. It amazed me that they talked of shooting, stealing, and other crimes as if they were talking about a day in the park. Another sad part to this is that our government rewarded them with a check because they had this behavior. There was no motivation for therapy or change. In fact, we had more than one mom tell school officials not to help their children as they would loose their check.
I'll bet, somewhere along the way, some of these same people were animal abusers too.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

WTF is wrong with this world? Why don't we just bring Nazisim back but try it in America and kill everyone off...for fun you know. I think the goverment needs to make stricter laws for MANY things! I Don't believe in the death penalty but I do like the sound of life in prison with no parole...and none of that getting to go to church and stuff like that, I don't think murderers deserve the right to do anything else but think about the life they took away from someone. Like the dog abuse. The kids who did that got only $500 fine, 60 hours community service, and a year of parole. The dog got euthanized after he was found because nobody could adopt him. I think those guys deserved jail time...the poor dog sure didn't live long. Ugh I just keep thinking of him so helpless, I can't even begin to fathom what I would do to someone if they did that to my baby. I would attempt everything I could possibly come up with to make their life a living heck. One of the articles I read said he was a good kid who never did anything wrong. Good kids don't find pleasuring in causing living, breathing animals pain. The kids at the skateboard park saw the video though and roughed him up a bit...I feel a little better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This video is sickening, that poor defenseless dog looked as though he was elderly and just couldn't defend himself. What a shame he didn't have the strength to perhaps give back some of what he took.
There are all kinds of inhumane, cruel people in this world and it is very sad that they choose to inflict their malice on people and animals just to please a sick need they have. 
My thoughts on this is that some day they are going to meet their maker and that is when they will be judged for the life they lived here on earth. Then their true punishment begins.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 1 2005, 08:47 PM
> *People who do these kinds of things should be shown no mercy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115814*


[/QUOTE]


And.....they probably were not. I'm no bleeding heart liberal but some people are more damaged by bad upbringing than others and lack any kind of empathy and they are called sociopaths.

I cannot view the video you gave us the link to, I just can't. But I condemn what these people do and regret that there seems to be no way to redeem them. They KNOW what they are doing is wrong but it "feels good" to them. Isn't that just a horror?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, here is my soap box this morning...I find it absolutely detestable that not only did these KIDS hurt that poor dog, but they had a video camera to capture those moments. I would like to understand how they can "enjoy" the beating of something so helpless, but how they can also be PROUD enough to want to capture it.
This United States was founded upon GOD, but where is God in our country now? We are so lenient on people, they can DO, SAY, THINK, FEEL, even ACT anyway they want, and know that nothing extreme will happen. And why? Because that is NOT POLITICALLY CORRECT! In the pledge of allegiance we are "one nation, under GOD." That is the way we should stay! It is fine to be a free nation, to allow people freedoms of choice, but DO NOT allow them to change the very core of this nation!
Kids who do these kind of things, or all people who can be so cruel, should be deported. I don't know where, don't know that I really even care. Let them go to another country who would NOT put up with the problems, then see where their mindsets are. 
Isn't it astonishing that we euthanize helpless animals, which I don't agree with, but I would rather them be euthanized than abused, yet we will support with our tax dollars the very people who can exhibit this cruelty? I wish someone would help me understand how as a nation we can allow this to go on.
I guess to sum up I would like to pray:
God, please take away the pain put upon Your creations. While I know that the devil is performing his own works, I am asking that you not allow the helpless to be taken advantage of simply because of their unfortunate circumstances. I ask that You help Your children dig into their own hearts and conscience to do what is right and necessary to get us back where we need to be. I ask that You help us follow Your will, so that as Your children we can be who You want us to be. Please, Lord, give us the encouragement, strength, and courage to perform what You want us to. In Jesus' name, AMEN!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

OMG, I'm so sickened by that!!! That poor doggy. Where did you get that video can't it be traced somehow to that rotten person







Now my stomach is so upset


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

There is no way I can even watch the video after reading what everyone has posted,Im sick at heart from reading what everyone said


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, that is just too horrible


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I found that link on another animal forum and i'll copy the articles from it so you guys can see what happened with these boys in court. Maybe knowing that some kids at the skate park beat the crap out of them will make you feel better, I know two wrongs don't make a right but I think in this cause they sure helped.


Dog beaten with skateboard
San Angelo, TX (US)
Date: Mar 24, 2004
Disposition: Convicted

Abusers/Suspects: 

Joshua Benjamin Johnson
Kevin Ward Wright

Case Updates: 4 update(s) available


Case ID: 2820 

Classification: Beating 

Animal: dog (non pit-bull) 

View more cases in TX (US) 


Login to Watch this Case 




Two San Angelo teens accused of animal cruelty were released from jail Thursday on $7, 500 bond each. 

17 year-olds Joshua Benjamin Johnson and Kevin Ward Wright were arraigned before J.P. Fred Buck Thursday morning following their arrest at Central on Wednesday. Both were charged with cruelty to animals, a state jail felony. They allegedly struck a dog with a skateboard repeatedly at a downtown parking lot. Concerned parents contacted law enforcement after a video of that beating was distributed over the internet.

They also face 2 previous convictions of serious bodily injury.

To politely share your comments with the Assistant District Attorney, contact:

John Best, Assistant District Attorney
Office of the 51st District Attorney
124 W. Beauregard
San Angelo, TX 76903

Editors Note - Dec 21, 2004: Pet-Abuse.Com has noticed unusually high traffic to this particular case, from as far away as Sweden and the Netherlands (so much so that we had to temporarily remove the video). It has become a hot topic on forums all across the Internet and we have received hundreds of emails expressing anger, sadness, disappointment and frustration. While we are thrilled to see that this terrible case has struck such a nerve in communities across the globe, we also hope that the outrage does not end with venting on a message board. If this upsets you as much as your comments reflect, take the time to write a coherent, polite letter to the prosecuting attorney, letting him know how you feel. Make your feelings matter - if you are outraged, tell the people that are in a position to change things. You have the DA's contact information - put your money where your mouth is, and stand up and be heard.


Case Updates
Posted on Feb 6, 2005 - 3:38AM 
The second of two teens charged with beating a dog with a skateboard in a downtown San Angelo parking garage is set to plead guilty Feb. 17, ending a case that sparked national outrage when a video of the beating surfaced on the Internet. 

Under the plea bargain struck with prosecutors, Kevin Ward Wright, 18, would be sentenced to three years' probation and ordered to pay a $1, 000 fine, said John Best, assistant district attorney. In return, Best said, the state would drop a misdemeanor criminal mischief charge Wright faced after the beating. 

''He'll be a convicted felon, '' said Best, in part answering criticism from groups such as People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, who launched a media campaign decrying a similar punishment for the first teen, Joshua Benjamin Johnson, also 18. 

Johnson was convicted in December of beating the stray dog about the head March 1. An animal control officer testified that the dog was found and euthanized after no one adopted it. A state district judge sentenced Johnson to two years' probation and a $500 fine. 
Source: Go San Angelo - Feb 2, 2005 

Back to Top
Posted on Dec 14, 2004 - 12:00PM 
A state district judge convicted Jonathan Benjamin Johnson on Monday of felony cruelty to animals and sentenced him to probation, ending a trial where attorneys sparred over whether Johnson was guilty of torturing the dog he beat with a skateboard. 

Johnson, 18, remained expressionless as Judge Ben Woodward declared that Johnson did torture the stray dog in a downtown San Angelo parking garage March 1., 

Rather than order jail time, as prosecutors had requested, Woodward sentenced Johnson to two years of probation, with a one-year suspended sentence and a $500 fine. As part of his probation, Johnson must perform 60 hours of community service and avoid contact with his co-defendant, Kevin Ward Wright, 18. 

''You made a mistake, '' Woodward said. ''And now it's time to pay the consequences for that.'' 

Because state law allows an enhanced charge for torturing an animal but provides no definition of torture, Woodward, prosecutor John Best and defense attorney Kirk Hawkins debated whether the beating - one blow delivered by Johnson - warranted the felony charge. 

Cruelty to animals is a Class A misdemeanor, but a finding of torture enhances the charge to a state-jail felony, punishable by as many as two years in prison. 

The case attracted national attention when Johnson and Wright sent the video they made of the beating to friends through e-mail and instant messaging, according to court documents. Animal-rights Web sites posted the video and formed letter-writing campaigns to Best and state district judges. 

In an interview after the trial, Johnson said he regretted his actions. 

''It was like a spur-of-the-moment thing, '' he said. ''There's not a day that goes by when I don't think of it four or five times and wish I could erase it and start over.'' 

Johnson was beaten up by a group of boys at a local skate park after the video became public, he said, a reiteration of statements he made during a videotaped confession played in court. 

The trial turned emotional as Best played a video of the beating. Two people - the mothers who initially called police when they saw the video sent to their children in March - left the courtroom in tears. 

The video shows the dog lying in a corner next to a vending machine in the Twohig Street parking garage when Johnson lunges forward, smashing a skateboard with two hands into the side of the dog's head. 

The dog, after first jumping and barking, begins to stagger against the machine as one boy yells, ''You whacked it good!'' followed by laughter. 

As the dog tries to turn away into the corner, another blow with the skateboard is delivered to its neck. The dog then curls into the corner. 

Wright is scheduled to appear at a pre-trial hearing at 9 a.m. today. He also is charged with cruelty to animals with a torture enhancement, as well as felony criminal mischief in an unrelated case. 

The felony conviction was important, Best said, because it set a precedent that will make cruelty-torture charges easier to prosecute. 

''In all the case law, I didn't find any cases that had facts similar to this, '' he said. ''In that sense, it's good for other prosecutors prosecuting these types of cases.'' 

Best argued that a dictionary definition of torture as ''mental or physical anguish'' fit Johnson's actions, as did a body of state-court decisions that never ruled out such actions as torture. 

Hawkins in turn argued that other cases where judges found torture was committed involved far worse crimes, such as poisoning, cooking and drowning animals. 

Johnson, as a first offender, did not deserve jail time, regardless of public opinion, he said. 

''He's suffered the wrath of the community, '' Hawkins said. ''This is a good kid who's never been in trouble before.'' 

According to testimony, San Angelo Animal Services picked up the dog, a red chow-German shepherd mix with a red collar, several blocks away less than a week later. The dog later was euthanized after no one adopted it. 

Only a handful of people watched the trial. Bill Lockett, a city animal services board member, said the violence of the beating deserved the harsher charge. 

''I'm glad there was a conviction, '' he said, ''and I'm glad it was a felony offense" 
Source: San Angelo Standard Times - Dec 7, 2004 

..........
Posted on Dec 10, 2004 - 7:03AM 
Kevin Ward Wright's trial has been postponed til Jan 4th. 

..........
Posted on Dec 5, 2004 - 10:36AM 
The first of two teens accused of beating a dog with a skateboard is scheduled to stand trial Monday, charged with cruelty to animals involving torture. 

Joshua Benjamin Johnson, 18, is accused of beating a stray Labrador retriever in the face with his skateboard March 1. The subsequent videotape of the beating, allegedly made by Johnson and Kevin Ward Wright, also 18, was distributed across the Internet and broadcast repeatedly in local media. 

Johnson, who pleaded not guilty to the cruelty charge, waived his right to a jury trial in a hearing earlier this year, preferring to be tried before a state district court judge. The trial begins at 9 a.m. 

Kevin Ward Wright has since been arrested for felony criminal mischief following a June incident in which he allegedly drove a pickup truck onto a Bentwood Country Club putting green, causing more than $7, 000 in damage, according to a police affidavit. He is scheduled to face a pre-trial hearing in the dog case Tuesday at 9 a.m. 

San Angelo Animal Services and San Angelo Parks Police searched for the dog after the video became public, but no proof exists that they ever found it, said Leslie Hart, director of animal services. 

''To the best of my knowledge, we don't know that the dog we found'' was the dog in the video, Hart said. 

The video spread through skateboarding and animal-abuse channels, eliciting several letter-writing campaigns to the case's prosecutor, Assistant District Attorney John Best, urging he seek the maximum penalty for Johnson and Wright. 
Source: San Angelo Standard Times - Dec 5, 2004


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I wish someone would take that skateboard, with two hands, and smash those little creeps right in the crotch. Maybe then they would know the pain that poor dog felt. Thank God Texas made them accountable for their dispicable actions and those actions will stay with them for the REST of their rotten pathetic lives in the form of a felony conviction - good luck getting a job.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I only watched a couple of seconds of it. It's beyond me how anybody could abuse any animal at any time. I hope these individuals realize that what goes around comes around. 

As some of you have heard me post on that other forum, my great-grandfather, who died before I was born, advise my great-grandmother to "Treat everything with kindness. Never let an animal be hungry in your presence. It may be an angel that you don't recognize." My siblings and cousins were all raised with this philosophy. I wish those boys had, too.

Samsonsmom

Grrrr! I wanna bite 'em. Sammie. 

No love, you don't. You don't ever want do descend to their level. Mom.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by samsonsmom_@Nov 7 2005, 12:41 AM
> *I only watched a couple of seconds of it.  It's beyond me how anybody could abuse any animal at any time.  I hope these individuals realize that what goes around comes around.
> 
> As some of you have heard me post on that other forum, my great-grandfather, who died before I was born, advise my great-grandmother to "Treat everything with kindness.  Never let an animal be hungry in your presence.  It may be an angel that you don't recognize."  My siblings and cousins were all raised with this philosophy.  I wish those boys had, too.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a beautiful sentiment your great-grandfather expressed. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------

